# Gave random girl my underwear in nightclub



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

First off, I was asked for it as it was a dare for her friend's bachelorette party; I didn't just spontaneously give her it lol. I'm not that bold... Yet

Anyway like most people I have never been asked this question before. At first I was like wtf? But given how small the club was I couldn't get away from her. Everytime she saw me, she kept asking for it... I had no idea what to make of the whole situation :sus

Eventually she gathered some of her friends, they all gave me a kiss and I so I gave in and went to change out of them. Hoping to get out of it in the last minute, there she was waiting by the exit.  very persistent. At least they were quite fancy and new. I proceeded to hand them over. Now I was wearing my jeans commando style. 

So er... Yeah! That's probably the bravest (and in this case, most freaking weird) thing I've ever done since asking a friend out.

(One question that's looming over my head is, why me? Did I look like a sucker that would likely give in - or was I handsome enough that she needed mine?)


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

Wow, that sounds as scary as it is awesome. Your girlfriend was asking for it? I'm a little confused as to who you gave it to, but that's besides the point. 

To answer your question that's what you get when you choose dare. Next time choose truth lol.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

And you didn't get one of their underwear in exchange?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I think she was flirting with you.


----------



## weird girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Why didt you just say you didt have any on


----------



## franklin86 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah you should have said you don't have any on and winked at her.


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

Too bad she didn't give you oral in return.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

prettyful said:


> Too bad she didn't give you oral in return.


:lol


----------



## MrZetnek (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't see the accomplishment in this...
Why the hell would a girl want some nasty draws.
Why the hell didn't you tell her to piss off?


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't think it's that weird. I'm an 18 year-old kiss virgin who's never gotten a girl.


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

MrZetnek said:


> I don't see the accomplishment in this...
> Why the hell would a girl want some nasty draws.
> Why the hell didn't you tell her to piss off?


I agree. It was stupid. However For me the accomplishment was having the guts to take part in someone else's dare regardless of how ridiculous it was, plus I have an interesting story to tell. Btw they were clean, i made sure of that before handing them over


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

Classified said:


> And you didn't get one of their underwear in exchange?


Aww damnit I missed my only opportunity to ask without getting a slap


----------



## LimePenguin (Aug 3, 2011)

weird girl said:


> Why didt you just say you didt have any on





franklin86 said:


> Yeah you should have said you don't have any on and winked at her.


The suituation was weird enough, perhaps I could have gone all the way. That's one way out of it (or getting it on)


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

That's such a great story. I just had to reply to it. I don't really know what to add though. :b

Oh actually, yes I do. She must have found you attractive, if you think about it. Or she was drunk, lol. But drunk enough to lose her inhibitions about asking attractive guys for their underwear. That's the narrative I'm going with.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

LimePenguin said:


> Aww damnit I missed my only opportunity to ask without getting a slap


Could you have told her she could have them only if she took them off you? lol

Interesting experience you had anyway ^^ ... So, are you sure you don't like her??


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow. Why doesn't s*** like this happen to me? Lucky *******


----------



## Tinydancer20 (Jun 17, 2013)

Lets hope you showered beforehand


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Did ya at least get changed in front of them?


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Her: "Pull off your underwear."
Me: "You have to come get it."


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

So like did you at least get her no


----------

